# deaktivieren von control-c in Webseite



## kavo (1. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
möchte meine Webseite schützen, genauer gesagt das kopieren von Texten unterbinden.
Das man mit der Maus den Text markieren kann werd ich wohl nicht verhindern können,
aber das anschließende kopieren möchte ich verhindern.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte !?!?!?

Gruß
kavo


----------



## hupfdule (1. Feb 2007)

Gar nicht.


----------



## kavo (1. Feb 2007)

hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## kavo (1. Feb 2007)

wie finde ich den keycode für control-c.?????????


----------



## Ark (1. Feb 2007)

Zum x-ten Male: Man kann es nicht verhindern! Außerdem ist das hier das falsche Forum: Hier geht's um Java, nicht um JavaScript! Und selbst wenn Du es verhindern könntest, macht der Nutzer einfach einen Screenshot, und schon hat er eine Kopie! Außerdem kann er sich den Text merken. Außerdem ist der Text schon lange auf der Platte des Besuchers gespeichert.

:arrow: Unmöglich!

MfG
Ark


----------



## DaKo (1. Feb 2007)

Selbst wenn man das alles verhindern *könnte*, dann nehm ich mir ein Stück Papier (Wer weiß noch was das ist  ) und einen Stift und schreib es einfach ab!


----------



## thE_29 (1. Feb 2007)

In Java könnte man es durch nen Trick verhinden 

Man leert einfach immer die Zwischenablage


----------



## FatFire (2. Feb 2007)

Du könntest ja auch ein Script schreiben, das dafür sorgt, daß der gesamte Inhalt des DOMs nach 20ms gelöscht wird...da schafft es keiner einen Screenshot zu machen, sich das zu merken, abzuschreiben oder sonstwas...okay, der Informationsgehalt der Seite wird ein wenig leiden...aber was tut man nicht für gehobene Sicherheit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S.: Mal ehrlich: wenn einer solche Angst davor hat, daß Informationen von einer Seite im Internet kopiert werden...sind die Informationen dann nicht vielleicht ein wenig Fehl am Platze im INTERNET!?!?!?


----------

